# Window film



## g37752 (Oct 3, 2010)

I couldn't find anybody talking about window film like this one:
http://www.goldduo.com/home-decor-w...ed-glass-window-film-these-colorful-p-1309787

Has anybody tried these window films? It seems to be pretty easy to install and it's removable too! I like this design, but is it going to make my house look like a church?


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

We have a large eyebrow window above a picture window that at the front of the house. The sun from the eyebrow window hits me in the eyes at the dinner table...very annoying. It also lost the gas between the the glass and gets condesation, looks terrible. Will cost big bucks to repair or replace. So I thought of using a window film to hide the condesation and filter out the sun. I just purchased a film from a different company. Will be installing it soon. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Oops! (Oct 31, 2010)

If you purchase film that complements your house on the outside and on the inside, it shouldn't look like a church.

Look through what is available and say a little prayer :wink: that you choose the best option for your home.


----------

